# Injured Pigeon Las Vegas



## justinLV (Dec 11, 2007)

Hi, my wife found an injured pigeon in the middle of the road and brought him home. He wasn't able to walk, so I took him to the vet and they said it looks like he has a lower back injury and they gave him some fluids and an anti-inflammatory. My wife and I currently are staying with my parents and my father is completely against keeping the pigeon anywhere in the house because he is worried about parasites effecting us or our 3 cats (2 of which have had respiratory issues.)

I haven't had any luck finding pigeon rehabbers in the Las Vegas area and I was hoping someone here could help. I don't mind paying for his care I just want to see him get better and to be able to be released back into the wild.

Thank you for all your help in advance.

Sincerely,

Justin


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Justin, 


I am Downtown, I-15 and Charleston, easy to get to...and I stay up late.


If you wanted to bring him by, I'd be glad to take over from here...


e-mail me 

[email protected]


Phil
l v


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thank you, Justin, for rescuing the pigeon, and you, Phil, for offering to take over care.

Let us know how it all works out, please.

Terry


----------



## justinLV (Dec 11, 2007)

Thank you so much Phil! I just sent you an e-mail with my contact info.

Best Regards,

Justin


----------



## justinLV (Dec 11, 2007)

Thank you Terry for providing such a wonderful resource, I am so glad that I found this site!

Justin


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi all...


Well, Justin drove right over bringing the injured Bub...


Oye...

Legs are so-far, so-good...he'd got some Prednisone earlier, and is standing not-too-badly...definte strength in the Legs now...

Right Wing seems to me to show a break or green-stick fracture or some definite trauma in the Shoulder or close-to-the-body joint, which is still swelling...so he is holding that Wing out a little...

Outside Feathers there show a s-l-i-g-h-t suggestion of some contusion or collision having happenned, so probably he did get hit by a Car on his right side...when his Wing was in the 'down' mode...


He is definitely not feeling very good at all...so, I have him situated in Towell-Cave on my lap for now, finally got him to lay down instead of standing...and he drank two long drinks of warm Vitamine Water, and is sleeping.

Pupils seem even but I have not checked them with a flashlight yet to see if they are responsive, but they seem to be about the same size as everyone else's in here when open...so...

One thickish Urate 'poop' a faintly yellow smudge...so, maybe some Metronidazole for him later to-night.

Likely he was some ways dehydrated...

Crop is about 1/3rd full or so, but Justin recalled no poops, and none were to be seen in the Cat Carrier he had been in for some hours...so, recon his eliminatory system is shut down for the time being from the "kuh-whammo" trauma.

He is a stout, well filled-out Pigeon, middle aged I'd say...larger wrinkled Wattles, and, my guess, is he got wacked pretty darned hard.

So, keep your fingers crossed for him...he is for sure feeling very poorly and sore and likely has a lot of bruising internally as well as just about everywhere else...and who knows on cracked or sprained Ribs and all the rest.

I think his Neck is injured or strained also, and shows a lot of tremor when he tries to move it at all to the side, fore and aft he manages more smoothly but with some hint of haltings, so I do not take this to suggest a PMV matter, given the overall presentation and his manner otherwise.


Thanks again Justin, to you and your Wife...for rescuing him from certain demise in that Traffic Lane, and getting him to the Vet and then over here.


I set up a special 'Warm Cage' for him, ( insulated, heated, seven inch high "Warm Cave" in effect, ) and we will do a little more Lap-Towell-Cave for now then I will get him into his Cage in the Office here ( "Where the Action is" ) and get back to my Work-Things in the Shop...

I want to make sure his Pupils respond alright before I set him into a Warm place...but he was not making much warmth for himself earlier, at all...so...just being in Towell Cave has really been a good deal for him on that score.


Anyone know if Aspirin is alright to give concurrently with Prednisone?


I do not remember...

Just had his Third loooooooooooong, if dainty drink of 'Winsmore' Water...so, he was a thirsty boy alright...


Wow---just now, some wound-up 'Squeakers' were honking, and he really brightened up and got vivid and curious and was looking...

Prolly he's been a Dad quite a few times...

So thats the run-down far as I can figure at this point...

Camera is in the Shop, or I'd snap a pic for you to see how handsome he is...


Till next...


Best wishes,


Phil
l v


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Best of luck with this new one, Phil. I know it is getting the best of care.

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Aspirin .. see Pidgey's posts on this .. very tiny amounts, if any.

Terry


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Justin, thank you and your wife so much for caring for this injured bird and getting it to some treatment.
Phil, a great thanks to you for always having open arms and heart for another ill and wounded one.
About the aspirin, I would be inclined to hold off on that. If there is any internal bleeding anywhere/wing/joints/neck etc. it would be contraindicated. The prednisone will serve as both an anti-inflamatory and a pain killer. He probably got a fairly good dose of it which should hold him for the night. 

He probably feels 90% better just being in the heat tent. I know I would. It sounds heavenly.

Margaret


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Oops, I meant towel cave 

M.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Margarret said:


> Justin, thank you and your wife so much for caring for this injured bird and getting it to some treatment.
> Phil, a great thanks to you for always having open arms and heart for another ill and wounded one.
> About the aspirin, I would be inclined to hold off on that. If there is any internal bleeding anywhere/wing/joints/neck etc. it would be contraindicated. The prednisone will serve as both an anti-inflamatory and a pain killer. He probably got a fairly good dose of it which should hold him for the night.
> 
> ...



Hi Margaret, 


Okeydoke...


Makes sense...


Thanks..!

Phil
l v


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Margarret said:


> Oops, I meant towel cave
> 
> M.


He is definitely feeling much better, relatively...

He seemed so palpably in pain and withdrawl initially, it just 'felt' to me like he was hurting just being still, hurting if he moved...likely he was cold of course, chilled even...which makes everything hurt more or tighten up...

Seems serene now, dozing off and on, sometimes bright eyed, watching the goings on from his Cage...have him set up with some shaped padding to lay on and relax...seems to be alright with him...shoulder high, on top an old Filing Cabinet...



Phil
l v


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Thank you Justin and your wife for rescuing this little pij, and thank you Phil for taking over his care. He is in the best of hands now. Hoping for a quick recovery.

Reti


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

I "relaxed" when I heard Dr. Doolittle was able to take over the care of this traumatized pijie!

Thanks, Justin, to you and your wife for caring and taking the injured one to Phil!

Looking forward to positive updates for this one, Phil! Thanks, just doesn't seem "adequate," but, well...you know what we mean!

Love, Hugs and Scritches

Shi & Squeaks


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

I slept so long today, he almost forgot who I am...


Lol...


Crop is not emptying, so, on-going Oral doses of his Prednisone, or anything else, are not going anywhere at the rate one would prefer...

I have a container of 'Medistat' and can not find it...so, maybe I will tube some tepid ACV-Water into his Crop...

He drank today, nicely, but not much...and it was a long matter to get him to even do that.

Otherwise, Injured Wing has good mobility if he wants to move it, but has a lot of swelling at the top of the Humerous area...


He's been warm, and looking very content and comfortable in his Warm-Cave House in-cage...


Passing verious small blots of Urates, 'white', thankfully...but only a little dark green goo along with them...so, seems to me nothing has been moving through for a while...or is hardly moving through at all.

Thinking there might be a Worm issue, I started him on a Wormer-in-Water for his drinking Water...and...who knows...but we will do that for the indicated 24 hours or so.


Best wishes...


Phil
l v


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Golly...


Looks like he passed away very peacefully, a few hours before I got up, in his warm-nest, sitting in an easy poise, as if brooding an Egg...


Poor Bub...he was really a lovely one, probably old or almost old...was very co-operative and abiding...

So, at least he got to be warm and safe, and hydrated, and in an interesting ambience and milieu, which I know he enjoyed and took interest in.


That part when he heard the close by 'Squeakers' was so precious...he really was interested...who knows how many rounds of his own he'd done through the years.



Phil
l v


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Phil, I am sorry the little guy didn't make it.


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

Oh, Phil, I'm so sorry to read that this little guy didn't make it.  
You have one more angel for your wonderful heavenly flock and I'm sure he's flying free and happy now, and probably taking care of some of those baby squeakers that are a bit lonely up there.

I know he had the very best you can offer. Like Shi says, I'm always relieved to read when you have a pigeon in your care, because I know it will get all the love, care, and attention that it so deserves. 

Thanks for being there for all those birds in need.

Feather hugs -- Mary


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

So sorry Phil... though it's only a small comfort, it's good to know that s/he was warm and well cared for his/her last few days. Bet s/he knew that people loved him  Thank you Phil and Justin for caring for him/her.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I'm so sorry this one didn't make it but am very glad that thanks to Justin and Phil it was warm, safe, and cared for at the end.

Terry


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

OH Phil, I'm so sorry to read that he passed on. As you described, he had a safe warm environment with the sounds of a little squeaker nearby. It was his time, for whatever reason, and you eased his transition. The older I get the more I realize that we midwife both the birthing and the dying. Unfortunately we see the birthing process as joyful but the dying as some sort of treatment failure. I really believe that there are those instances in which our most important role is to ease the dying process to the best of our ability. I think this was one of those times. You gave him comfort while he got on with the business of his passing. What a precious gift.

Margaret


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Hi Phil,

Behind my "I'm so sorry" is a lot of sadness that he didn't make it. I know you did your best. 

I DO know that he and others who are now gone, will always be with you as "pigeon spirits." Your "guides" are truly of the feathered...

Love and Hugs

Shi


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Margarret, that was a particularly beautiful post.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

I am so sorry Phil. He had the best of care in his final hours, I am sure he appreciated it.

Reti


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Ohhhhh...thank you everyone...


He'd been hit pretty hard I think...and too, I r-e-a-l-l-y had my fingers crossed on whatever internal injurys he may have had, and I am quessing he had some which did him in.

He really seemed like he'd been very healthy, strong and in exellent shape every whih way, other than having been Car hit...good weight...lovely plumage...

He did definitely enjoy his time here, and being warm and able to look out an see the antics an play and various activitys Bird-wise, which the Office is so happily full with.


Yahhhh Margaret, I was thinking the same thing today...


I am glad I was able to offer him what I could, and I know he was too.


Best wishes everyone...





Phil
l v


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I'm so sorry to hear about the outcome. I'm sure he's flying free and easy now. Thanks for all you did for him.


----------



## justinLV (Dec 11, 2007)

This is the first time I have had a chance to log-on and I am very saddened to hear that he passed away. I only had a short time to spend with him, but he seemed so sweet and I was really hoping that he would recover. My wife is at work and I haven't had a chance to tell her yet, but I know she will be heartbroken as well. 

Phil, thank you so much for taking him in, I know that he got the best care possible in your hands and that he had a lot of love and peace before his passing. I'm always touched to meet someone with such a large heart and that devotes so much time to caring for our sick and injured little friends. Again, thank you for being so kind.

Even though I have only been on this site for a short time I am glad to have found this wonderful community. Thanks to everyone who had the poor guy in their thoughts.

Justin


----------

